# Paint cracking....any ideas?



## CNQ (Mar 5, 2010)

I am having a problem with paint cracking around the areas applied by brush. Mostly all the cutting around window and door frames and corners. This is in new construction. Around the windows and doors there is alittle bit of over spray which is 100% Acrylic Semi-gloss. We are using a Acrylic Washable Flat finish on the walls. The paint is cracking badly! Almost looks like crackling or frozen/shattered paint. Here is the thing, on one site there is no problems at all. On another site the cracking is ridiculous! There is so much! I've brought this up to my supplier and they have no idea either. 

Any one have any experience with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

If your paint rep cant help resolve the issue I would get a new one. Thats his job. I mask around my wood work before I spray.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Let your calk dry the recommended time. This is an issue of prep not paint. Use a higher quality calk and please, for goodness sakes tell me you are not using DAP....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Try a different caulk, sometimes this is the problem.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is the house heated? Just askin


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Though I don't have an answer, I just saw this at a house where some guys repainted the interior. In the office, where the trim is all finished, not painted, the repaint crackled. I figured it had to do with that or maybe someone used pledge or something on the wood and got it on the walls. The crackling only goes out about 6 inches from the door and chair rail. 

Is that what you are dealing with?


----------



## CNQ (Mar 5, 2010)

Its not the caulking thats cracking, its a 2 inch band around where we cut. Funny thing is, on one job it cracks, on another it doesnt! Same materials, same guys putting it on. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

CNQ said:


> I am having a problem with paint cracking around the areas applied by brush. Mostly all the cutting around window and door frames and corners. This is in new construction. Around the windows and doors there is alittle bit of over spray which is 100% Acrylic Semi-gloss. We are using a Acrylic Washable Flat finish on the walls. The paint is cracking badly! Almost looks like crackling or frozen/shattered paint. Here is the thing, on one site there is no problems at all. On another site the cracking is ridiculous! There is so much! I've brought this up to my supplier and they have no idea either.
> 
> Any one have any experience with this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Take pictures and get a rep out there. Did you sand your semi-gloss overspray at all?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

sounds like it was applied too heavily in some areas.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> sounds like it was applied too heavily in some areas.


I don't know Wise ,sounds to me like the whole place is cracking around the casings. I'm interested in seeing a pic. I'm just about stumped if it didn't do it in one house, but did in another. What's different? Is it cracking the entire way around the doors and windows, or just certain areas?


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Could be acclimation issues.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Different Strokes said:


> I don't know Wise ,sounds to me like the whole place is cracking around the casings. I'm interested in seeing a pic. I'm just about stumped if it didn't do it in one house, but did in another. What's different? Is it cracking the entire way around the doors and windows, or just certain areas?


could be, but flats tend to craze when applied to heavy. 
pics would be helpful.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Is the house heated? Just askin


That's what I wondered as well, especially since he's in Taranta. Are both jobsites heated the same? We've had some GCs who tried to save some $$ by turning the heat way down at night, or shutting it off all together. If the SG trim paint wasn't fully cured, or had some condensation on it, I wouldn't be surprised if that lead to cracking of the wall paint.


----------

